# B5 S4 drivetrain swap into another car?



## Rocco164S (Nov 10, 2006)

I have the complete swap from a 2001 S4.. motor, tranny, axles, suspension, brakes, and everything in between. 
What chassis can I fit this drivetrain into and who can do the work in or around LI, NY? I'm looking to do something old school -- Alfa Romeo, Porsche 944, mk3 GTI/Jetta, older Maserati Biturbo, etc.


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

someone just swapped the entire drivetrain, dash and all into a corrado. cant find pics but there on here somewhere. tons of work though


----------



## Rocco164S (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*

yea I saw it in eurotuner.. I want to do something like that


----------



## LaxMan851 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: B5 S4 drivetrain swap into another car? (Rocco164S)*

I saw an article about the 2.7 swapped into a Lotus Elise


----------



## Blue Toy TT (Jan 11, 2009)

Swapping into an old school quattro without the suspension swap should stay reasonable (recommended candidate: urQ or CQ).
Swapping into anything FWD is a definitive nightmare and will most probably require modifications in the car structure to fit the central axle and change from RWD rear suspension design to AWD rear suspension design, but nightmares are feasible with a lot of time and very deep pockets. Swapping into very old school (body over frame) should be easier.
Anyway, forget about local. Look for the best mech for the job, wherever he is. Shipping costs will always be lower than a badly designed full drivetrain swap.


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: (Blue Toy TT)*

Seems like a lot more effort than its worth, but to each his own. I'd rather do an LSx swap, but thats just me.


----------



## Rocco164S (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (BarakOBalla)*

yea, I think I'm starting to agree with you.
anyone know who it is on this site who put it into his corrado?


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco164S)*

I think a old fox would be a feasable option considering its a long mount fwd chassis thats light weight.I think it may also share some early audi quattro parts too








It still wont be a cake walk but I think of all the vag options that come in 2 doors it would be the easiest


----------

